# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - Sưu tầm - Simplex Motion servo motor test run

## CKD

> Test run of Simplex Motion 100w(400w) servo motor with built in driver.
> 17kg Z-Axis at 15000mm/min with 5mm pitch ball screw.


Motor chạy 3000rpm  :Big Grin: 



Xem thêm thông tin của thằng này ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/58...ll=1#post29205 và ở đây nữa http://simplexmotion.com/

----------

CBNN, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD



----------

mig21

----------


## CKD

Mạng hôm nay lắc quá.. chờ mãi mới xem được cái clip.
*Các bác chú ý ở cái clip dưới. Vào phút thứ 1:25 có giai đoạn test tìm dung sai (backlash).*
Dung sai này suất hiện khi test vị trí zero từ hai chiều X+ & X-. Phần lớn nguyên nhân là dung sai từ vit me. Nếu các bác dùng khớp nối loại khác (loại 2 đầu hở) thì cung có thể dung sai từ khớp nối.

----------


## anhcos

> Mạng hôm nay lắc quá.. chờ mãi mới xem được cái clip.
> *Các bác chú ý ở cái clip dưới. Vào phút thứ 1:25 có giai đoạn test tìm dung sai (backlash).*
> Dung sai này suất hiện khi test vị trí zero từ hai chiều X+ & X-. Phần lớn nguyên nhân là dung sai từ vit me. Nếu các bác dùng khớp nối loại khác (loại 2 đầu hở) thì cung có thể dung sai từ khớp nối.


Cái độ rơ thì dùng đồng hồ so đo được rồi CKD, nhưng khi đem vào mach3, thì khi khử rơ, nó khựng lại một tí và tổng thể nó bị chậm lại nhiều, không biết các driver tốt nó có thể không hay do mach3 nó quy định như thế nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

> Cái độ rơ thì dùng đồng hồ so đo được rồi CKD, nhưng khi đem vào mach3, thì khi khử rơ, nó khựng lại một tí và tổng thể nó bị chậm lại nhiều, không biết các driver tốt nó có thể không hay do mach3 nó quy định như thế nhỉ?


em nhớ ko lầm mach3 cho config tốc độ đoạn khử rơ

----------

anhcos

----------


## CBNN

chạy ngon quá! vậy cần gì ACservo nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

cái này là họ hàng gần của ac servo mà ah
nếu là Brushless dc thì nó ko êm bằng Brushless AC , và moment quay BLDC bị giảm tại điểm chuyển pha nhiều hơn loại BLAC

Motor:
The motor type that is used in the SimplexMotion range of integrated motor drives is a brushless DC motor with sinusoidal back EMF. This type of motor is often called ‘Permanent Magnet Synchronous Motor’, or PMSM for short, and is commonly used as servo motors. The SimplexMotion products utilize an outer rotor version of this motor type. This means that the motor has the stationary part (the stator) in the central position, while the rotating part (the rotor) is on the outside and encloses the stator. Since todays advanced materials allow the permanent magnets to be both very strong and small, it is possible to make the rotor thin and this allows the air gap between the stator core and the rotor magnets to have a large diameter. A large diameter of the air gap results in a high motor torque. The large volume inside the air gap allows a lot of copper in the windings, which minimizes conduction losses and allows the motor efficiency to be high.
But there are also drawbacks to an outer rotor motor. The larger diameter of the rotor increases the moment of inertia, which is especially harmful for fast dynamic positioning applications. But this effect is to a large degree compensated by the higher motor torque. Especially after considering the added moment of inertia of the application load the mechanical time constant (The ratio of torque to moment of inertia) is often advantageous for the outer rotor configuration.
Another drawback is the more difficult cooling of the motor windings. Having the windings in the center of the motor requires a more careful design of thermal issues. But by using both radiation, convection and conduction mechanisms for heat removal makes it possible to obtain a high ratio of power to weight of the final system. In the SimplexMotion concept there is also a thermal monitoring of the motor and the electronics to provide warnings or motor shutdown in case of over temperature.
The motors used are available from established manufacturers in many different sizes to allow rapid development of integrated motor drive products.

http://simplexmotion.com/technology/

----------


## CKD

> Cái độ rơ thì dùng đồng hồ so đo được rồi CKD, nhưng khi đem vào mach3, thì khi khử rơ, nó khựng lại một tí và tổng thể nó bị chậm lại nhiều, không biết các driver tốt nó có thể không hay do mach3 nó quy định như thế nhỉ?


Cái này khó mà tăng tốc hiệu quả được. Là do điều khiển, không phải tại driver. Không biết Mach4 có khắc phục được ko

----------


## Nam CNC

------Đa số rơ là do visme ,còn hệ điều khiển bước hay servo rơ ít lắm chắc có lẽ là không đáng kể. Thông thường mấy cây visme mới của china thì rơ như video vậy đó +-0.03 , còn japan hay germany +-0.02 ( theo catalogue ) nhưng thực tế tầm 1 vạch thôi , mấy món này em thử hoài nên nhớ . Muốn nó đi đúng về đúng thì cấp chính xác phải cao hơn như C1Z chẳng hạn hay visme phải là double nut , nhưng kĩ thuật lắp ráp và gia công có hạn thì nên tránh nó nhé chứ không thôi phải vứt sang 1 bên mới nhẹ cái đầu. Nhưng với quy mô không phải công nghiệp thì  độ chính xác +-0.03 thì quá ok rồi.

---- trong mach3 việc ngừng rồi chạy để khư rơ là do mach3 chứ không phải các thiết bị khác , dù có chỉnh vận tốc khử rơ cao hơn chăng nữa thì nó vẫn bị ảnh hưởng gia tốc dừng và chạy, việc khử rơ là việc kẹt lắm mới làm , em thì thay cây visme khác cho lành.


----- Thấy anh em dạo này bàn và chú ý đến mấy hệ điều khiển có hồi tiếp em mừng quá , hết phải chờ đợi ngóng trông mấy chú anpha step , hi vọng sớm có sản phẩm made in vietnam cho anh em đỡ nhức đầu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## CBNN

bác nào nghiên cứu AC servo thì chắc làm với BLDC đơn giản hơn không ? 
ah mà có một thông số mà em không thấy là độ phân giải step của con này , 1 step nó quay bao nhiêu độ? bao nhiêu xung /vòng ?

----------


## nhatson

> bác nào nghiên cứu AC servo thì chắc làm với BLDC đơn giản hơn không ? 
> ah mà có một thông số mà em không thấy là độ phân giải step của con này , 1 step nó quay bao nhiêu độ? bao nhiêu xung /vòng ?


báo cáo, con này là brushless servo, với kỹ thuật điều khiền digital con này dùng thì ko phân biệt BLAC hay BLDC nữa ah, độ phân giải cao nhất là 4096p/r

This product is in production and available. It has the following data:
Continuous output of 100W and 0.32Nm torque at 3000rpm
Brushless outer rotor motor with high torque, up to 2.0Nm
Integrated drive electronics with 4096 positions/revolution position sensor
PID regulator for position or speed control with torque limit
Ramp controlled moves in position with set speed and acceleration
Protection features for current, torque, voltage and temperature
USB full speed interface
Serial interface RS485 with Modbus RTU protocol
Quadrature encoder input for application use
Interface signals for step motor emulation (step/direction)
Up to 8 digital inputs and 4 analog inputs
4 digital outputs capable of 50V/1A, with pulse, PWM and RC Servo control modes.
PC based software for setup and testing
Low cost

http://simplexmotion.com/products/

----------

anhcos, CBNN

----------

